# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Διακόπτης ελέγχου δύο ρελέ με πρόσβαση από το δίκτυο (για αυτοματισμούς)

## tk2

Το παρακάτω προϊόν από την γειτονική Βουλγαρία μπορεί να ανοιγοκλείσει δύο συσκευές από μακριά μέσω δικτύου.

http://denkovi.com/product/45/intern...lay-board.html

Η τιμή του, 57 ευρώ (80 δολλάρια), είναι περίπου 40-80% χαμηλότερη από άλλες παρόμοιες λύσεις.

Ίσως ενδιαφέρει κάποιους εδώ μέσα για βίαιη επανεκκίνηση κόμβων (ή ραδιοτηλεοπτικών πομπών) σε βουνά ή για επαναφορά κάποιου μηχανήματος όταν ο ιδιοκτήτης του προσωρινά απουσιάζει (π.χ. στο εξωτερικό) ή για το εξοχικό σπίτι.
Το προϊόν αποτελεί φθηνή (και απλούστερη) λύση και για εφαρμογές αυτοματισμού σπιτιών αντί για χρήση του πρωτοκόλλου X10, π.χ. για άνοιγμα του θερμοσίφωνα πριν γυρίσει κάποιος σπίτι από τη δουλειά.

Μία άλλη (πιο πεζή) εφαρμογή είναι ο προγραμματικός έλεγχος των φώτων ενός μη δικτυωμένου σπιτιού ή αποθήκης, για να δίνει την εντύπωση ότι κατοικείται ή για να ελέγχει τον φωτισμό ενός διαδρόμου ή της πισίνας. Στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν απαιτείται ανοιχτός υπολογιστής 24x7, αφού τον ρόλο του ελεγκτή μπορεί να τον παίζει μία οποιαδήποτε δικτυακή συσκευή που διαθέτει χρονόμετρο και ανοιχτό λογισμικό για να μπορεί να προγραμματισθεί (π.χ. ένα παροπλισμένο WRT54GL ή ακόμα και ένα ταπεινό και αμελητέας κατανάλωσης bullet με λειτουργικό OpenWRT).

----------


## gvaf

Αρκετά ενδιαφέρον το DAEnetIP2 σαν I/O module.

----------


## klarabel

Πράγματι αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα όλη η γκάμα προιόντων.

----------


## tk2

Μία αντίστοιχη λύση (για ένα όμως ρελέ) στα 42 ευρώ είναι διαθέσιμη από Καναδά στο

http://shop.tuxgraphics.org/electron...r_smd4.html#sw

Η τιμή δεν περιλαμβάνει την πηγή τροφοδοσίας και το ρελέ.

----------


## gvaf

Ωραία γκάμα αλλά δεν ξέρω για τα μεταφορικά από Καναδά

----------


## tk2

Και μια ελληνική λύση (για δύο ρελέ)

http://agricom.gr/eshop/product_info...roducts_id=887

Περισσότερα παρόμοια προϊόντα από τους ίδιους

http://agricom.gr/eshop/index.php?cPath=90_98

----------

